# Αν τρένο, γιατί λαίδη; Και αν λαίδη, γιατί μιλέδη;



## nickel (May 3, 2008)

Υπότιτλος:
*Όταν ο Μπαμπινιώτης είναι συνεπής, αλλά κανένας δεν τον ακούει.*

Μερικές φορές οι απορίες μου είναι εντελώς παιδικές. 

Όταν κοτζάμ _τραίνο_ (με _ai_ στις γλώσσες απ’ όπου το πήραμε) το κάναμε _τρένο_, η _*λαίδη*_ (που δεν έχει καν _ai_ στα αγγλικά) πώς τη γλίτωσε; Για να κάνει παρέα στον Σαίξπηρ μήπως;

Και έστω ότι δεν τους έκανε καρδιά να την παραμορφώσουν, η *milady* γιατί απλοποιήθηκε;

Ναι, τα λεξικά (Κριαράς, Μείζον, ΛΚΝ) _λαίδη_ και _μιλέδη_ έχουν μόνο. Αντιθέτως, τα λεξικά του Κέντρου είναι συνεπή στην απλοποίηση: _λέδη_ και _μιλέδη_ (μόνο το Ορθογραφικό λημματογραφεί στο _λαίδη_).

Από την άλλη, η «αγορά» (το διαδίκτυο τουλάχιστον) αγνοεί επιδεικτικά τις υποδείξεις: _*λαίδη*_ και *μυλαίδη*. Το «μυλαίδη» μάλιστα αποτελεί _ετυμολογική_ ορθογραφία, διότι μπορεί να γράφουν _milady _οι Άγγλοι (και να προφέρουν [μιλέιντι]), αλλά η λέξη προέρχεται από το my lady (σκέφτηκαν οι πονηροί), και το milady είναι ο τίτλος που χρησιμοποιούσαν στην ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη για τις Αγγλίδες αριστοκράτισσες (όπως το _μιλόρδος_, _milord_, προοριζόταν για τους Άγγλους λόρδους και τους αριστοκράτες γενικότερα). Εντάξει, υπάρχουν και μερικοί στο διαδίκτυο που γράφουν *μιλαίδη*.

Μια και είναι συχνά προσφώνηση (θα έφτανε αλλιώς το σκέτο «λαίδη»), θα πρότεινα να το μεταφράζαμε «κυρία μου». Έλα όμως που η πιο γνωστή Μιλαίδη δεν είναι προσφώνηση και είναι και σε γαλλικό μυθιστόρημα. Εννοώ την κυρία που ταλαιπωρούσε τον Ντ’ Αρτανιάν και τη φώναζαν έτσι επειδή ήταν χήρα Άγγλου λόρδου. Τον οποίο παντρεύτηκε όταν την ξαπόστειλε ο Άθως ή Άθος.

Ήταν δηλαδή πρώτα σύζυγος του Άθου. Ή του Άθω; But that’s another story.


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2008)

Θα μπορούσα να συμπληρώσω τον υπότιτλο του συνονόματου με: *ούτε καν ο εαυτός του*.

Θέλω να πω, η απόλυτη συνέπεια δεν είναι του κόσμου τούτου. Έτσι, πράγματι τα λεξικά του Κέντρου είναι συνεπή ως προς την απλοποίηση της λέδης και του τρένου (αν και σε θέματα ορθογραφίας το Ορθογραφικό πρέπει να θεωρείται καθύλην αρμόδιο, και αυτό λημματογραφεί λαίδη), αλλά δεν είναι εξίσου συνεπή παντού.

Παράδειγμα που το έχω βάλει και στο βιβλίο μου, *υπερίτης*. Εφόσον ξένη λέξη, ιπερίτης θα έπρεπε. Και είναι κι άλλη μια τέτοια λέξη, *υττέρβιο* ή *υτέρβιο*, χημικό στοιχείο που γράφεται με ένα ταυ στο Σχολικό και με δύο στο Ορθογραφικό (εδώ που είμαι δεν έχω το Μεγάλο), αλλά όχι Ιτέρβιο. Της ίδιας οικογένειας είναι κι ένα άλλο στοιχείο, το *ύττριο*, που δεν θα μάθουμε αν έτσι έπρεπε να γράφεται ή *ύτριο*, γιατί δεν το έχει ούτε το σχολικό, ούτε το ορθογραφικό (Κακώς, γιατί είναι στοιχείο του περιοδικού συστήματος, καμιά κατοστή είναι επιτέλους, βάλε τα όλα, διδάσκονται στη χημεία!)

Θα μου πεις, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε λέξεις που παράγονται από τοπωνύμια (από τη βελγική πόλη Ypres ο υπερίτης, από το σουηδικό χωριό Ytterby το υττέρβιο), άρα διατηρούν την ορθογραφία του τοπωνυμίου. Πέρα από το ότι η Ypres γράφεται Ieper στα φλαμανδικά, έχω να πω ότι ούτε αυτός ο κανόνας της εξαίρεσης μένει χωρίς εξαίρεση, διότι το Ορθογραφικό συστήνει *κολόνια* αλλά Κολωνία.

Άρα, κανείς δεν είναι συνεπής στον ψεύτη τούτο κόσμο.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2008)

Με την κολόνια μού θύμισες ένα σημείωμα που ήθελα να γράψω για την αντίφαση ανάμεσα στην απλοποίηση των «επωνυμικών» (των λέξεων που προέρχονται από κύρια ονόματα) και την ιστορική ορθογραφία των ονομάτων. Δεν είναι μόνο η Κολωνία (που γράφεται έτσι για να μας θυμίζει τη Λακωνία — αντιστοίχως και η Λοζάνη θα πρέπει να επιμείνουμε να γράφεται έτσι για να μας θυμίζει την Κοζάνη). Είναι και:

το _*λιντσάρω*_ και ο νόμος του *Λυντς*,
το *μποϊκοτάζ* και οι ουκ ολίγοι *Μπόυκοττ*,
τα *μποφόρια* του *Μπωφόρ*,
το *πούλμαν* του *Πούλλμαν* και τα *ντεσιμπέλ* του Γκράχαμ *Μπελλ* (αλλά τα ντεσιμπέλ πρόλαβαν και τα απλοποίησαν οι Αγγλοσάξονες),
ο *σοβινισμός* του *Σωβέν* και ο *μακιαβελισμός* του *Μακιαβέλλι*,
η *σαντιγί* και η *Σαντιγύ* (με τον περίφημο πύργο, σαν τούρτα που μόνο η σαντιγί τής λείπει),
ο *βιενουά* από τη *Βιέννη* και, πάνω απ’ όλα,
το *μπορντό* από το *Μπορντώ*.

Εγώ, όπως ίσως θα ξέρετε, γράφω Λιντς, Μποφόρ, Μακιαβέλι, Μπορντό κ.λπ. και δεν πονοκεφαλιάζω. (Βιένη δεν γράφω — ακόμα.)

Ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα με το νίκελ και το νικέλιο. Το όνομα του μετάλλου αποσπάστηκε από έναν Σουηδό μεταλλειολόγο από το όνομα που είχαν δώσει οι Γερμανοί μεταλλωρύχοι σ’ ένα μετάλλευμα που είχε το χρώμα του χαλκού αλλά χαλκό δεν περιείχε. Kupfernickel το είχαν ονομάσει, «χαλκό του δαίμονα». Nickel στα γερμανικά είναι ένα διαολάκι, ένα καλικαντζαράκι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και στα αγγλικά ο [Old] Nick είναι ο διάολος.

(Ας μη γίνουν ατυχείς παραλληλισμοί με το χρηστώνυμό μου, που πρέπει να προφέρεται «νικ-έλ», ή με το βαφτιστικό μου, που σημαίνει νίκη του λαού.)


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2008)

Ένα παλιό λεξικάκι που 'χω (επιμελητής ύλης ο Θεόκρ. Γούλας, επιμελητές έκδοσης οι Κουχτσόγλου-Γεωργακόπουλος, ΟΕΕ "Άτλας", Αθήνα 1961) λημματογραφεί μόνο "λαίδη" και "μ*υ*λαίδη", ενώ ο Βοσταντζόγλου μόνο "λαίδη" και "μ*ι*λαίδη".

Ωστόσο, δεν μπορώ να μην αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα ήταν ορθότερη η απόδοση μίας (ξερής) *κλητικής* προσφώνησης "milord" ή "milady" (το RHWUD δίνει και "miladi") - το να γράψουμε "Μιλόρδε μου" δεν είναι εσφαλμένο; Δεν θα ήταν το σκέτο "Λόρδε μου" σωστότερο;

Ν.Σ., εξόχως ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα κατέθεσες για τα χημικά στοιχεία, και αφορμής δοθείσης λέω να γράψω ένα σημείωμα γι' αυτά - καθώς κρύβουν κι άλλα ανάλογα ζητήματα-γρίφους.



nickel said:


> (Ας μη γίνουν ατυχείς παραλληλισμοί με το χρηστώνυμό μου, που πρέπει να προφέρεται «νικ-έλ», ή με το βαφτιστικό μου, που σημαίνει νίκη του λαού.)


Μα και "Νικ-έλ" (κατά Λιακόπουλο) σημαίνει τη νίκη των Ελ εναντίον των Νεφελίμ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την κολόνια μού θύμισες ένα σημείωμα που ήθελα να γράψω για την αντίφαση ανάμεσα στην απλοποίηση των «επωνυμικών» (των λέξεων που προέρχονται από κύρια ονόματα) και την ιστορική ορθογραφία των ονομάτων.Είναι και:
> 
> το _*λιντσάρω*_ και ο νόμος του *Λυντς*,
> το *μποϊκοτάζ* και οι ουκ ολίγοι *Μπόυκοττ*,
> ...


Δηλαδή τελικά διατηρούμε (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι υπαγορεύει ο κανόνας) την ιστορική ορθογραφία στο επώνυμο, αλλά απλογραφούμε το επωνυμικό παράγωγο;

Μ' άλλα λόγια πρέπει να γράψουμε Μαρτσέλο Μαλπίγγι (κι όχι Μαρτσέλο Μαλπίγκι που λέει η βικιπαιδεία), και να εγκαταλείψουμε τα δύο γάμμα στα καθιερωμένα (δεν τα βρήκα με γάμμα-κάππα) μαλπιγγιανά σωμάτια (του νεφρού και του σπληνός), το μαλπιγγιανό σπείραμα (του νεφρού), τις μαλπιγγιανές πυραμίδες (του νεφρού), τη μαλπιγγιανή στιβάδα της επιδερμίδας, τα μαλπιγγιανά σωληνάρια (στα έντομα) και τις Μαλπιγγίδες (εδώ Μαλπιγκία και Μαλπιγκίδες: http://www.gnosinet.gr/ez/ShowCategory.asp?CatID=54&Skip=600 — αλλά θα μου πεις εδώ ο συγκεκριμένος ιστότοπος κάνει καραμπινάτο λάθος τρώγοντας το ένα γάμμα από το _Συγγραφείς_, στη _Μαλπιγγία_ θα κολλούσε!);


ΥΓ Για όλους εσάς τους διγαμμικούς λάτρεις της αυθεντικής γραφής του ήχου *g* (_-γγ-_ FTW!), φτιάξτε κι ένα τισερτάκι «Δεν Ξεχνώ το ΓΓ!» — όχι για μένα, αλλά να, για τη φουκαριάρα τη στρίγγλα μου!...


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Εγώ, αν φτιάξω τισερτάκι που θα γράφει «ΘΕΛΩ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΓΑΜΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΠΑ ΜΟΥ», θα ζητάω να επιστρέψουμε στην παλιά γραφή των μεμονωμένων γραμμάτων, αντί για γάμα και κάπα. Δεν θα ζητάω να μου επιστρέψετε κανένα «γκ».

Ο Βερίγγειος παραμένει έτσι που είναι. Και ο Μπέρινγκ έτσι όπως γραφόταν πάντα (εκτός αν πέρασε καμιά φάση σαν Βέριγγ, που δεν τη θυμάμαι).

Ο Πάπυρος, φρονίμως ποιών, έχει Μαλπίγγι. Μπορούμε να επεκτείνουμε τον κανόνα που λέει ότι δεν πειράζουμε τα εξελληνισμένα και καθιερωμένα (Βολταίρος) σε κανόνα που να λέει ότι δεν πειράζουμε και όσα έχουν δώσει καθιερωμένα επίθετα; Που θα λειτουργεί και αντίστροφα, για να μπορούν όσοι γράφουν _Μακιαβέλλι_ να γράφουν και _μακιαβελλικός_. Και να κατατάξουμε τον _Μαλπίγγι_ μαζί με την _Πολωνία_ και το _πολώνιο_.

Αλλιώς, ας ζήσουμε με τις επιλογές του καθενός. _Φρόυδ_ και _φροϋδικός_ ή _Φρόιδ_ και _φροϊδικός_. _Μακιαβέλλι_ και _μακιαβελικός_. _Μαλπίγκι_ και _μαλπιγγιανός_. _Κολόνια_ από την _Κολωνία_. Σε λίγο θα δούμε και *_Εγκλέζους_ από την _Αγγλία_. Τουρλού τουρλού τα έγραψα γιατί τουρλού τουρλού είναι τώρα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2009)

Όπως όμως είχε γράψει στο ιστολόγιό του ο Δρ Μόσε, "ο Κόμμοδος δεν θα τραβήξει το κομοδίνο". Αλλά πολόνιο δεν νομίζω να γράφει. Τελικά πρέπει να τα καταγράψουμε όλα και να δούμε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Βιένη δεν γράφω — ακόμα.)


Το ωραίο είναι ότι το πρωτότυπο δεν έχει δύο νι! Τα δικά μας δύο νι είναι παρμένα από τις αποδόσεις στις άλλες ισχυρές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

*Η διαμάχη που υπάρχει σε σχέση με τα κύρια ονόματα δεν υπάρχει στα προσηγορικά.* Είναι σαφές εδώ και 35 χρόνια ότι όλες οι λέξεις ξένης προέλευσης απλοποιούνται, ξεκινώντας με το _τραίνο_ που έγινε _τρένο_. Ακόμα και η _λαίδη_ είναι πια _λέδη_. Δεν έχεις καμιά υποχρέωση όταν γράφεις το χρώμα να γνωρίζεις την ετυμολογία της λέξης, ότι στα γαλλικά είναι _mauve_. Γράφεις _μοβ_ και διορθώνεις το _μωβ_ σε _μοβ_. Στα κείμενα που επιβάλλεται να είναι ορθογραφημένα ακολουθούμε την επίσημη γραμματική και δεν κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει. Στο διαδίκτυο μπορείς να γράψεις και *_μύνηση_. Και πάλι θα σε καταλάβουν. Αλλά δεν θα σε προσλάβουν για επιμελητή. 




daemod's note: συνέχεια από εκείνο το νήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Η _λέδη_; :s Όχι στο ΛΚΝ και στο ΛΝΕΓ06 με ένδειξη: συνήθης ορθογραφία _λαίδη_...


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2012)

*ΛΕΔΗ?????????*


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

Εγώ το "λέδη" δεν το αποδέχομαι με τίποτα. Έχω για όπλο μου και το ΛΚΝ, αν και διαφωνώ με το είδος του δανείου (το ΛΚΝ λέει "ορθογραφικό", εγώ λέω πως είναι οπτικοηχητικό δάνειο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να πάρετε τη λέδη σας και τη λαίδη σας και να πάτε εκεί:
> *Αν τρένο, γιατί λαίδη; Και αν λαίδη, γιατί μιλέδη;*



Στο πρώτο μπορώ να απαντήσω πανεύκολα. Προσωπικά γράφω "τραίνο" αλλά η επίσημη ορθογραφία είναι "τρένο" εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, αποδεκτή απ' όλα τα λεξικά. Ίσως γιατί υπάρχει η λέξη treno στα ιταλικά, από όπου μάλλον πήραμε εμείς την λέξη. Το δεύτερο είναι πραγματικά αψυχολόγητο. Τις περισσότερες ευρέσεις, πάντως, έχει η "μιλαίδη", ακολουθεί η "μυλαίδη" και μετά η "μιλέδη" (υπάρχουν και δύο "μυλέδες").


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2012)

Οι μυλέδες είναι απλούστευση των μυλωνάδων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ίσως γιατί υπάρχει η λέξη treno στα ιταλικά, από όπου μάλλον πήραμε εμείς την λέξη.



Γράφουμε επίσης _εκλέρ, μεζονέτα, μετρ, νεσεσέρ, παρτενέρ, παγωτό παρφέ, πορτρέτο, ρεφρέν, σεζλόνγκ, σεζόν, τερέν_ και… _τρενάρω_ (σίγουρα από τα γαλλικά). Αν βάλεις «αι» σε κάποιο απ’ αυτά, ο επιμελητής που ξέρει τι του γίνεται θα σου το διορθώσει.


----------



## drazen (Nov 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> (...) Στο διαδίκτυο μπορείς να γράψεις και *_μύνηση_. Και πάλι θα σε καταλάβουν. Αλλά δεν θα σε προσλάβουν για επιμελητή.



Δεν θα πω ότι φοβάμαι, μάλλον ότι ετοιμάζομαι για εκείνη την ημέρα που, όταν η "μύνηση", λόγω άγνοιας και αντιγραφεπικόλλησης, θα είναι συντριπτική πλειονότητα στο διαδίκτυο, θα βρεθούν οι "οργανικοί" γλωσσολόγοι που θα πουν "μια και οι γλώσσες εξελίσσονται καί μέσω των λαθών, είναι νόμιμη η χρήση αυτής της μορφής", θα το καταγράψουν ισόκυρα με την "αρχαία" μορφή ("μύνηση¨και αρχ. "μήνυση¨) και θα εμφανιστούν, έτσι, νεόκοποι επιμελητές που θα σου διορθώνουν την "αρχαιοπρέπειά" σου, διευθυντές που θα σε αξιολογούν αρνητικά ("μα, κοτζαμάν δάσκαλος και να μην ξέρει ότι αυτή η γραφή άλλαξε!") και πάμπολλους χρήστες έτοιμους για περαιτέρω εξελίξεις.
Εν κατακλείδι, να καταθέσω την δυσφορία της πλειονότητας των μαθητών μου, κάθε φορά που συναντούσαμε νέες, ορθές ορθογραφήσεις, όπως "πιρούνι" ή "ξίδι", εξαιρουμένων των κατά συρροήν ανορθόγραφων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Πρόσεξε τώρα τι καταλαβαίνω εγώ από όσα γράφεις, Ντράζεν: Ότι φοβάσαι πως επειδή κάποια παλιότερα ορθογραφικά λάθη (σαφή λάθη, όπως λες κι εσύ, χωρίς μα και μου, ξεκάθαρα) διορθώθηκαν, προκαλώντας και τη σχετική γκρίνια «μα εμείς έτσι τα ξέραμε», θα πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε τα τρέχοντα ή μέλλοντα ορθογραφικά λάθη ως έγκυρα. Μα ποιος λέει κάτι τέτοιο;

Είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα ένα ολόκληρο γραμματικό φαινόμενο που φαίνεται να εξελίσσεται μπροστά στα μάτια μας, να αποκτούν τα μεταβατικά ρήματα ιδιότητες ενεργητικών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι οι γλωσσολόγοι θα πουν (και θα το πουν πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα) ότι οι γλώσσες δεν εξελίσσονται μέσω οποιουδήποτε λάθους και οποιασδήποτε ανορθογραφίας. Τα λάθη που επικρατούν τελικά σε βάρος κάποιου παλιότερου «σωστού» έχουν πάντα κάποια ακλόνητη λογική πίσω τους. Έχουν καταγραφεί και κατηγοριοποιηθεί τα λάθη και οι παραφθορές που έδωσαν μόνιμες αλλαγές στη γλώσσα. Εγώ δεν έχω αρχίσει ακόμα να γράφω _προοιωνίζει_ αντί για _προοιωνίζεται_, δεν βλέπω γιατί να αφήσω το αποθετικό προς το παρόν, αλλά λέω και γράφω πια «να καταχωρηθεί» αντί για «να καταχωριστεί». Με τη _μήνυση_ (την ορθογραφία της, τουλάχιστον) δεν προβλέπω να έχω πρόβλημα στον αιώνα τον άπαντα — ή στις επόμενες λίγες δεκαετίες.


----------



## drazen (Nov 17, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ ούτε σε μία γραμμή και των δυο σας. Αλλά, νά, αν από χρόνια μού καθόταν στο στομάχι η "στατιστική επικύρωση των αλλαγών", τώρα με το διαδίκτυο νομίζω πως ούτε πέντε άλκα σέλτσερ μπορούν να ηρεμήσουν την καούρα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> *ΛΕΔΗ?????????*


Ευτυχώς ο Αλήτης είναι στο απυρόβλητο... Αυτό με τις λέξεις "ξένης προέλευσης" κι εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω, ειδικά από την ώρα που έχουν εξελληνιστεί (κατάληξη σε ήτα, κλίνεται κανονικά, το ίδιο και το τραίνο/τρένο) και έχει καθιερωθεί μια οποιαδήποτε ορθογραφία, κουτσά-στραβά-σωστά-λάθος, ποια ανάγκη υπάρχει να το μεταλλάξουμε; Να είναι πρόσφατο το δάνειο και να έχει μείνει αναλλοίωτο σε προφορά, να πω άντε πάει στην ευχή, αλλά αυτά;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2012)

Κάθε βράδυ προσεύχομαι να βρεθούν αμέτρητες μούμιες κροκοδείλων που θα τις είχε παραγεμίσει ο ταριχευτής τους με παπύρους... Κι αυτοί να περιέχουν, εξελληνισμένες, μυριάδες λέξεις λατινικές. Για να μπορώ πια δίχως τον φόβο να με αποκαλέσουν ανελλήνιστο να χρησιμοποιώ ορθογράφηση που θα σέβεται το πρωτότυπο. Το όνειρό μου δεν έχει ακόμη γίνει πραγματικότητα, αλλά πού θα πάει.

Θα ήθελα οι μουτζαχεντίν της απλογράφησης να επιδεικνύουν περισσότερη ανεκτικότητα. Θα ήθελα. Όπως θα ήθελα να επιδεικνύουν ανεκτικότητα κι όλοι οι λαθοθήρες που στηλιτεύουν σαν εσφαλμένες ορθογραφήσεις που υπήρξαν αποδεκτές για αιώνες (ή έστω πολλές δεκαετίες). Και θα ήθελα ανεκτικότητα γιατί τα επιχειρήματα με τα οποία επιβάλλουν τα κανονιστικά διατάγματα και τους φετβάδες τους τα μέλη του γλωσσικού ιερατείου δεν είναι τόσο ακλόνητα όσο νομίζουν. Η απλότητα κι η διευκόλυνση; Ναι, αλλά μόνο σε ένα μικρό τμήμα της γλώσσας; Και μόνο εφόσον οι λέξεις ξένου ετύμου απαντούν μετά τον θάνατο της ελληνιστικής κοινής; Μήπως τελικά αυτό που κρύβεται πίσω από αυτήν την απλογράφηση δεν είναι παρά μια άκαιρη κι απρόσφορη προσπάθεια εδραίωσης του διαχωρισμού αρχαίας και νέας (αυτοί μετέγραφαν με βάση το πρωτότυπο, εμείς θα απλογραφούμε); Ένα γινάτι που κρατιέται από τον φερετζέ του διαφορετικού αλφαβήτου (ΟΚ, οι Ιταλοί που έχουν φωνητική ορθογραφία δεν διαννοούνται να γράψουν Fuco ή Tur - μούλικα είναι αυτουνών τα παιδιά που ταλαιπωρούνται να μάθουν τα ξένα ονόματα; ά, ναι θα μου πείτε, αυτά είναι κύρια ονόματα, μόνο που εμένα μου βγαίνουν τα μάτια όποτε διαβάζω Λορένη). 

Όλα είναι κατανοητά. Όλα, εκτός από τον ζήλο μερικών να διώξουν τη διαφορετικότητα. Έ, λοιπόν και σε μια γλώσσα υπάρχει χώρος για τη διαφορετικότητα σε κάποια ζητήματα.

[τα είπα και ξεθύμανα...:) την αγάπη μου σε όλους:)]


----------



## Marinos (Nov 17, 2012)

Συντάσσομαι με τον Ρογίρο. ;)
(όχι και _λέδη_... ούτε καν _μιλέδη_: _μυλαίδη _και _μυλόρδους _διάβαζα εγώ στις μεταφράσεις του Βερν και του Δουμά!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ευτυχώς ο Αλήτης είναι στο απυρόβλητο... Αυτό με τις λέξεις "ξένης προέλευσης" κι εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω, ειδικά από την ώρα που έχουν εξελληνιστεί (κατάληξη σε ήτα, κλίνεται κανονικά, το ίδιο και το τραίνο/τρένο) και έχει καθιερωθεί μια οποιαδήποτε ορθογραφία, κουτσά-στραβά-σωστά-λάθος, ποια ανάγκη υπάρχει να το μεταλλάξουμε; Να είναι πρόσφατο το δάνειο και να έχει μείνει αναλλοίωτο σε προφορά, να πω άντε πάει στην ευχή, αλλά αυτά;



Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Νόμιζα ότι για το καταληκτικό ήτα των εξελληνισμένων είχα γράψει πιο πάνω, αλλά τελικά μού διέφυγε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2012)

Όταν, καλοί μου φίλοι, που διαφωνείτε με τις ορθογραφίες που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο —το σοφό αυτό σύστημα—, συμφωνήσετε μεταξύ σας πώς θα θέλατε να γράφουμε τις παρακάτω λέξεις και γιατί, τότε θα μπορέσουμε να προχωρήσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση:


καπέλο
φούτμπολ
κρόουλ
γαλέτα
σπίκερ
σοφέρ
εκλέρ
τρόλεϊ
ντοκιμαντέρ
καπό
καρό
νεσεσέρ
ριπλέι
ρέφερι


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 18, 2012)

Δεν πιστεύω να αργήσουμε να συμφωνήσουμε πολύ περισσότερο απ' ό,τι οι αντίπαλοι των αναμετρήσεων "κτίριο-κτήριο" και "ορθοπεδικός-ορθοπαιδικός". Κι ίσως κάποιοι να πιστεύουμε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει συμφωνία σε όλα... ακριβώς όπως σε άλλες εποχές οι γλώσσες, στερούμενες κάποιας κανονιστικής αρχής, ανέχονταν την ύπαρξη πολυτυπίας ως προς την ορθογραφία τους. :)


----------



## Nameless (Nov 18, 2012)

Αν εμείς σας αφήσουμε ήσυχους όταν γράφετε λαίδη, τραίνο, ταξείδι και ασκανσεύρ, θα μας αφήσετε να γράφουμε λέδη και Σέξπιρ; Κι εγώ τις παλιές μεταφράσεις του Δουμά διάβαζα, που κληρονόμησα από την προηγούμενη γενιά, αλλά δεν το θεώρησα ποτέ επιχείρημα για οτιδήποτε. 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι το πρόβλημα των περισσοτέρων είναι πως οι απλοποιήσεις καθιερώνονται και διάφοροι σας ενοχλούν όταν τα γράφετε διαφορετικά, αλλά μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως αν έπαυαν να σας τις επιβάλλουν, ορισμένοι θα επιβάλλατε τις Παραδοσιακέςμαςορθογραφίες που τόσο αγαπάτε. Επίσης, η καθιέρωση της απλοποίησης, δεν είχε σκοπό να λύσει το πρόβλημα ότι 1) έπρεπε να ξέρεις την αρχική, ξένη λέξη και την ορθογραφία της για να ορθογραφήσεις ελληνιστί, 2) μερικές λέξεις δεν μεταγράφονταν με συνέπεια, και συνεπώς (σικ) υπήρχε σύγχυση ως πως τον τρόπο γραφής τους; Άρα δεν είναι μια αλλαγή χωρίς αιτία. Ή λέω βλακείες, αν ναι, πείτε μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2012)

nickel, οι 12 στις 14 λέξεις σου είναι άκλιτες. Η λαίδη είναι κλιτή. Αν το πας έτσι, γιατί λέδη κι όχι λέδι; Μισές δουλειές θα κάνουμε;



Nameless said:


> Επίσης, η καθιέρωση της απλοποίησης, δεν είχε σκοπό να λύσει το πρόβλημα ότι 1) έπρεπε να ξέρεις την αρχική, ξένη λέξη και την ορθογραφία της για να ορθογραφήσεις ελληνιστί, 2) μερικές λέξεις δεν μεταγράφονταν με συνέπεια, και συνεπώς (σικ) υπήρχε σύγχυση ως πως τον τρόπο γραφής τους; Άρα δεν είναι μια αλλαγή χωρίς αιτία. Ή λέω βλακείες, αν ναι, πείτε μου.



Αυτό το επιχείρημα είναι εξαιρετικά αδύναμο. Την ορθογραφία των περισσότερων λέξεων την μαθαίνεις παπαγαλία. Κάποια στιγμή αρχίζεις να μαθαίνεις κανόνες, αλλά κι αυτοί δεν καλύπτουν όλες τις ορθογραφίες. Άρα γιατί να ξέρεις πώς γράφεται η λαίδη στα αγγλικά; Αρκεί να ξέρεις πώς γράφεται στα ελληνικά, πράγμα που μαθαίνεις παπαγαλία, όπως και το ότι ο παράδεισος γράφεται με [ει], η μήνυση με [η], ο οιωνός με [οι], η ώρα με [ω] και ο χρυσός με [υ]. Εκτός κι αν η εκμάθηση των τελείως ράντομ ορθογραφιών 50,000 λέξεων σού φάνηκε εύκολη αλλά σε δυσκολεύει η λαίδη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> nickel, οι 12 στις 14 λέξεις σου είναι άκλιτες. Η λαίδη είναι κλιτή. Αν το πας έτσι, γιατί λέδη κι όχι λέδι; [...] γιατί να ξέρεις πώς γράφεται η λαίδη στα αγγλικά; Αρκεί να ξέρεις πώς γράφεται στα ελληνικά


Αυτό ακριβώς.

Πώς μου αρέσει να σφαζόμεθα με το γάντι, σαν ήρωες του Δουμά! 

Α, και τον ρέφερη εγώ με ήτα τον ξέρω (ο ρέφερης, του ρέφερη...:twit: )


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2012)

Φαίνεται πως χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να ξεκινάμε από το άλφα. Η ορθογραφία της νέας ελληνικής δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία· είναι ιστορική, δηλαδή βασίζεται στην ετυμολογία. Πού ακούστηκε ότι πενήντα χιλιάδες λέξεις ορθογραφούνται τυχαία;! Όποιος πιάνεται από τις λιγότερες από εκατό εριζόμενες λέξεις για να ισχυριστεί κάτι τέτοιο απλά δεν δίνει τη σωστή εικόνα. Και όποιος δεν βασίζεται στην ετυμολογία αναγκάζεται να μάθει την ορθογραφία παπαγαλιστί. Η λύση της ορθογραφικής απλοποίησης των ξένων και εισαγόμενων λέξεων προσφέρει ακριβώς σε αυτούς τους χρήστες ένα αποκούμπι σταθερότητας, και σαν δώρο θα έπρεπε να τη δουν. Το δίπτυχο επιχείρημα που διατύπωσε ο (ή η) Nameless είναι ισχυρότατο (μόνο που του --ή της-- ξέφυγε ένα «δεν» σε ακατάλληλη θέση και διέστρεψε το νόημα: η καθιέρωση της απλοποίησης, είχε *ακριβώς αυτό* το σκοπό: να λύσει το πρόβλημα ότι...). Ναι λοιπόν στην ορθογραφική απλοποίηση των ξένων λέξεων.

Εντελώς άλλο το ζήτημα ποιες είναι οι ξένες λέξεις που έχουν εισαχθεί στην νέα ελληνική. Εκεί μπορεί να συζητάμε, έως και να ξιφουλκούμε σαν τους ήρωες του Δουμά, γιατί το ζήτημα έχει ιστορική διάσταση. Αλλά εξάπαντος δεν συζητάμε για λέξεις που μπήκαν από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα και μετά, με την εισβολή προϊόντων, τεχνικών και ιδεών της Βιομηχανικής Επανάστασης. Δεν μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι η λέδη / λαίδη και το τρένο (κι ας έμπαινε η λέδη / λαίδη στο τρένο!).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2012)

Earion said:


> Φαίνεται πως χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να ξεκινάμε από το άλφα. Η ορθογραφία της νέας ελληνικής δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαία· είναι ιστορική, δηλαδή βασίζεται στην ετυμολογία. Πού ακούστηκε ότι πενήντα χιλιάδες λέξεις ορθογραφούνται τυχαία;! Όποιος πιάνεται από τις λιγότερες από εκατό εριζόμενες λέξεις για να ισχυριστεί κάτι τέτοιο απλά δεν δίνει τη σωστή εικόνα. Και όποιος δεν βασίζεται στην ετυμολογία αναγκάζεται να μάθει την ορθογραφία παπαγαλιστί.



Μπαρντόν; Η λέξη "ετυμολογία" ξέρουμε ότι γράφεται με ύψιλον γιατί βγαίνει από το "έτυμον". Και κάπου εκεί τελειώνει η ετυμολογική συσχέτιση της ορθογραφίας, γιατί το ότι το "έτυμον" γράφεται με ύψιλον προκύπτει μόνο παπαγαλικά. Το γράφουμε με ύψιλον γιατί έτσι γραφόταν πάντα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει πραγματολογικός λόγος που δεν γράφεται π.χ. με ήτα. Είναι ο ίδιος τρόπος που μαθαίνεις ότι μια λέξη παίρνει δασεία: γιατί έτσι.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2012)

Μπαρδόν εις το τετράγωνο. Δεν χρειάζεται να μάθουμε την ορθογραφία πενήντα χιλιάδων λέξεων παπαγαλία. Μαθαίνουμε τις ρίζες, μαθαίνουμε τις καταλήξεις, τα προθέματα, τα επιθέματα, κι αυτό είναι. Πεπερασμένο σύνολο. Δεν είναι σαν την άμμο της θαλάσσης. Κι άλλωστε δεν έχουν όλα την ίδια συχνότητα χρήσης· άλλες ρίζες έχουν πολλά παράγωγα άλλες είναι σπάνιες. Και οι δασυνόμενες λέξεις μετρημένες είναι. Και οι εξαιρέσεις και οι εριζόμενες λόγω αβεβαίου ετύμου λέξεις δεν βγαίνουν έξω από τα όρια της λογικής.
Το πιο πέρα δεν χρειάζεται να το ψάξουμε. Δεν μας ζητάει κανείς να ξέρουμε «γιατί το επίθετο έτυμος γράφεται με ύψιλον», αυτά είναι δουλειά της ιστορικής γλωσσολογίας.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 18, 2012)

Συνειρμικά 

To νιόφερτο και φτωχό Λέδη μου θυμίζει τις λάμπες led. 

Το ιστορικό και πλούσιο Λαίδη την Λαΐδα.

Για όσες είναι λαίδες ας γράφονται με αι, αλλά για όσες το παίζουν λαίδες, τότε λέδες που θυμίζει και το λέτσες.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2012)

Earion said:


> Πεπερασμένο σύνολο. Δεν είναι σαν την άμμο της θαλάσσης.


 Και οι κόκκοι όλης της άμμου της θαλάσσης πάλι πεπερασμένο σύνολο είναι — εδώ πεπερασμένο σύνολο είναι όλα μαζί τα άτομα του σύμπαντος: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λληνική-γλώσσα&p=127457&viewfull=1#post127457 :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2012)

Αυτό το πράγμα σ'αυτό το φόρουμ να μην μπορείς να πεις μια υπερβολή σαν άνθρωπος...


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έχετε κολλήσει σε μία περίπτωση όπου έκρινα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα (αυτό που αναφέρει ο τίτλος). Η γλώσσα, όσο ρυθμισμένη κι αν είναι, προχωρά με τις εξαιρέσεις της. Αν κρίνω από τα ευρήματα του Γκουγκλ, παραμένουν περισσότεροι όσοι γράφουν _μπύρα_ από εκείνους που γράφουν _μπίρα_. Μπορεί να βγει η Ακαδημία μεθαύριο και να πει ότι λέξεις όπως η _μπύρα_, δίπλα στην _μπίρα_, και η _λαίδη_, μόνη της, δεν θα θεωρούνται λάθη για τον Α και ή τον Β λόγο — για λόγους γλωσσολογικούς, όχι γιατί κλίνονται ή επειδή διαφωνούμε και για το _κτίριο_.

Αυτό που λες, Έλλη, για το αν κλίνονται ή όχι, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη συζήτηση. Και το _τρένο_ κλίνεται. Και η _ομελέτα_ κλίνεται. Η απλοποίηση για λέξεις με ξένη προέλευση ισχύει και για κλινόμενες και για άκλιτες. Άλλωστε, η άκλιτη μπορεί να πάρει ένα –_άκι_ από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και να γίνει κλινόμενη. Θα διαφέρει ο _σοφέρ_ από τη _σοφερίνα_; Μπορείς να βάλεις την κλίση σαν κριτήριο; (Το μπερδεύεις ίσως με κάτι που έχω πει εγώ, ότι τα κύρια ονόματα που είναι εξελληνισμένα, πράγμα που φαίνεται και από το ότι κλίνονται, θα πρέπει να διατηρήσουν την παραδοσιακή τους ορθογραφία, π.χ. _Βρυξέλλες, Βιέννη_).

Προς το παρόν, πάντως, βλέπω φυγομαχία: κανείς δεν θέλησε να καταθέσει τις προτιμήσεις του για τον τρόπο που θα έγραφε τις 14 λέξεις του τεστ. Διότι κάτι θέλω να αποδείξω και το αποφεύγετε.
:down:


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2012)

Εγώ έχω μόνο δύο δευτερεύουσες παρατηρήσεις: (α) *φουτμπόλ *μάλλον αντί _φούτμπολ_, και (β) *ρέφερης *θα μου ερχόταν καλύτερα στο στόμα (αν τον ξανάπιανα στο στόμα έπειτα από δεκαετίες που έχω να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λέξη και την έχω ξεχάσει). Δηλαδή κατά βάση σε όλα συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά *οι ρέφερι*.

Τα ευρήματα για _φούτμπολ_ είναι πολύ περισσότερα, ίσως λόγω _Λιγκ_. Αλλά, ναι, στο Βικιλεξικό: *φουτμπόλ*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό που λες, Έλλη, για το αν κλίνονται ή όχι, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη συζήτηση. Και το _τρένο_ κλίνεται. Και η _ομελέτα_ κλίνεται. Η απλοποίηση για λέξεις με ξένη προέλευση ισχύει και για κλινόμενες και για άκλιτες.



Ναι και όχι. Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι η απλοποίηση ισχύει για ένα γλωσσολογικά 100% αυθαίρετο χρονικό σημείο και μετά. Ο χρυσός ας πούμε μια χαρά ξένη προέλευση έχει και δεν έχει απλοποιηθεί καθόλου· το ίδιο και ο παράδεισος και πολλές χιλιάδες λέξεις ακόμα. Το επιστημονικό κριτήριο που απαντά στο γιατί έχει γίνει αυτή η αυθαίρετη επιλογή, ποιο είναι;



nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, πάντως, βλέπω φυγομαχία: κανείς δεν θέλησε να καταθέσει τις προτιμήσεις του για τον τρόπο που θα έγραφε τις 14 λέξεις του τεστ. Διότι κάτι θέλω να αποδείξω και το αποφεύγετε.
> :down:



Ωραία, εγώ συμφωνώ με τις ορθογραφήσεις σου. Λοιπόν;



Earion said:


> Μπαρδόν εις το τετράγωνο. Δεν χρειάζεται να μάθουμε την ορθογραφία πενήντα χιλιάδων λέξεων παπαγαλία. Μαθαίνουμε τις ρίζες, μαθαίνουμε τις καταλήξεις, τα προθέματα, τα επιθέματα, κι αυτό είναι. Πεπερασμένο σύνολο.



Ωραία, δεν είναι 50.000, είναι λιγότερες χιλιάδες. Δεν κάθισα να μετρήσω τις ρίζες της ελληνικής γλώσσας -κι ούτε νομίζω να τις έχει μετρήσει κανείς- αλλά πάντως μετρούνται σε χιλιάδες. Οι λέξεις για τις οποίες τσακωνόμαστε είναι πολύ λίγες. Άρα πού είναι το πρόβλημα;

Όταν λέω ότι η ετυμολογία τελειώνει στην ρίζα κι από εκεί και πέρα η ορθογραφία είναι αυθαίρετη, εννοώ ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να στοιχειοθετεί τον λόγο που η Χ ρίζα έχει ύψιλον και η Υ έχει ήτα. Επιστημονικό στοιχείο -ετυμολογικό, εν προκειμένω- είναι αν η ορθογραφία της Χ λέξης επηρεάζεται από τον αριθμό των γραμμάτων ή την σειρά των φθόγγων. Αν π.χ. μεταξύ [τ] και [ρ] έμπαινε μόνο [η], αυτό θα ήταν όντως ετυμολογικό στοιχείο. Όμως ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι τουλάχιστον στην γλώσσα μας δεν υφίσταται κάτι τέτοιο κι έτσι έχουμε τυρί και τηρώ και τείρω κτλ. Κοινώς, η εκμάθηση κανόνων έχει νόημα μέχρι να φτάσεις στις ρίζες. Εκείνες πρέπει να τις ξέρεις παπαγαλία, γιατί είναι 100% αυθαίρετη η ορθογραφία τους· συνομολογήθηκε συμβατικά, γιατί έτσι.


----------



## drazen (Nov 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, πάντως, βλέπω φυγομαχία: κανείς δεν θέλησε να καταθέσει τις προτιμήσεις του για τον τρόπο που θα έγραφε τις 14 λέξεις του τεστ. Διότι κάτι θέλω να αποδείξω και το αποφεύγετε. :down:



"Εσύ πεις εμένα φυγομάχο, αυτό μεγάλη προσβολή, χλωμό πρόσωπο". ;)
Για τις 14 λέξεις του καταλόγου, ευθύς εξ αρχής και απερίφραστα θα "ομολογήσω" ότι θα τις έγραφα όπως ακριβώς μάς τις ανθολόγησες (με μια μικρή πιθανότητα να έγραφα "σωφέρ", "ντοκυμαντέρ", "καπώ", "καρώ" και ίσως "τρόλεϋ", αν ήξερα ότι η επιλογή μου δεν θα προξενήσει σεντόνια κριτικών και απαντήσεων, τα οποία μού συρρικνώνουν την διάθεση να υπερασπιστώ μια λογική ενάντια σε μιαν άλλη που, τουλάχιστον, είναι συνεπής με τα αξιώματά της, αυτά της απλογραφίας.

Πού βρίσκεται το (δικό μου) πρόβλημα; Στην εφαρμογή δύο συστημάτων κριτηρίων και την επακόλουθη ασάφεια στο ποιό από τα δύο θα εφαρμόζεται και πότε. (Μού) είναι σαφή τα όρια και τα πλεονεκτήματα κάθε συστήματος, ακόμη και των (πλειστάκις αυθαίρετων) συνδυαστικών αλληλεπικαλύψεών τους. Και καλά, άντε, ας ξεχάσω ότι για πολλές λέξεις έχουμε αντίστοιχες ελληνικές, ας μην επισημάνω ότι η λαϊκή "απροθυμία" να εντάξει αρκετές τους στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής, δεν μπορεί, κάτι θα σημαίνει, ας λησμονήσω το υπεροπτικό αίτημα (προς όσους δεν έχουν ή την ελληνική ως μητρική γλώσσα ή, προς γηγενείς, αναγνώσεις μεταφράσεων του Γκοβόστη) να γνωρίζουν την (ιστορικής αιτιολογίας) παρέκκλιση από τον ορθογραφικό κανόνα λέξεων όπως "Βρυξέλλες" ή "Βοστώνη" και να δέχονται την αμασητί κατάποση των ιστορικών ¨δικαιωμάτατων" διατήρησης των "μυλαιδών" (ή "λαιδών") και, ταυτόχρονα, των "καπέλων" τους.
Ακόμη, ας κάνω πως ξέχασα τα μεταγραφικά τερατάκια τύπου "Γκουέρνικα" ή " Σων" (Κόνερι/υ) (αλήθεια, ποιός ήταν ο πρώτος που τα εισήγαγε; ).
Μιλώντας για το σήμερα (και το μέλλον), θέλω να ξέρω πώς θα μεταγράφω τις νέες λέξεις που, αναπόφευκτα, θα εισαχθούν και υιοθετηθούν. Θα έχω έναν μπούσουλα ή θα πρέπει να περιμένω να καταλαγιάσει η σκόνη των συγκρούσεων των αρχιερέων της γλωσσολογίας; 
Η δυσανεξία μου αναφέρεται και οφείλεται στην αντιπάθεια προς κάθε λογής αυθαιρεσία.
Λέδη, λοιπόν (για να μην πω "λάδη") ή, απλούστατα, "λέιντι".
Τα λοιπά είναι εκ του πονηρού (η λέξη είναι βαρύτερη απ' όσο θέλω, αλλά δεν έχω τώρα διαθέσιμη άλλη ευστοχότερη).


----------



## Nameless (Nov 18, 2012)

@Hellegennes
Εγώ συμφωνώ, απλώς είπα ότι θαρρώ πως είναι απλούστερο, όχι πανεύκολο, να θυμάσαι μικρότερο σύνολο από πράγματα, και να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για τις υπόλοιπες λέξεις από αυτό, από το να τις θυμάσαι όλες. 

Επίσης το "δεν" δε μου ξέφυγε, ήταν απλώς μια πολύυυυυ μακριά ερώτηση ("δεν είχε σκοπό να απλοποιήσει [...];"). Συγγνώμη για την ασάφεια. 

ΥΓ.

καπέλο
ποδόσφαιρο
κρολ
γαλέτα
σπήκερ
σοφέρ
εκλέρ
τρόλεη
ντοκιμαντέρ
καπό
καρό
νεσεσέρ
ριπλέι
διαιτητής
ΥΥΓ. Το η για αποφυγή διαλυτικών είναι προσωπική παραξενιά, προφανώς. Αλλά έπρεπε να 'μαι ειλικρινής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2012)

Μην ενοχλείστε. Πέρασα απλώς να βάλω έναν σύνδεσμο προς τη Μυλαίδη Δαρβανβίλλη, στα πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι στο τέλος θα καταργήσω την λαίδη και θα γράφω αρχόντισσα και αρχοντοπούλα στη θέση της, για να μην μου πει κανείς τιποτα με την ορθογραφία. Έτσι θα ξεχωρίζουμε κι αυτές που έχουν τον τίτλο εξ αγχιστείας από αυτές που τον έχουν κληρονομικά.Οπότε έχουμε...
Αρχοντοπούλα Νταϊάνα, πριγκίπισσα της Ουαλλίας. 
Αρχόντισσα Θάτσερ, τ. πρωθυπουργός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> πριγκίπισσα της Ουαλλίας


«της Ουαλίας» φυσικά!


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σκεφτόμουν ότι στο τέλος θα καταργήσω την λαίδη και θα γράφω αρχόντισσα και αρχοντοπούλα στη θέση της, για να μην μου πει κανείς τιποτα με την ορθογραφία. Έτσι θα ξεχωρίζουμε κι αυτές που έχουν τον τίτλο εξ αγχιστείας από αυτές που τον έχουν κληρονομικά.Οπότε έχουμε...



Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να γράφεις και Κυρά, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να πάρει τίτλο η Κίρα (she's Knightley, but not yet knighted). Κίρα, κυρά μου, ώρα για κουρά. Άκυρο, μετά θα βρούμε άλλο κοσκινάκι: Κυρά, Κυρία ή Κερά; Δέσποινα, βέβαια! 
Και Κίρα ή Κείρα, χαρά μου; Χαρακίρα, να γλιτώσω! Επόμενη ερώτηση: Ντέιμ ή (νοτρ) Νταμ, μα μπελ μαντάμ;  
Mademoiselles are already in distress.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> Επόμενη ερώτηση: Ντέιμ ή (νοτρ) Νταμ, μα μπελ μαντάμ;


Μάλλον έχεις ξεχάσει ότι αυτό ήταν κάποτε _Νταίημ_.


Απόλαυση είναι η λέξη *σοφέρ*, η οποία, παρότι παλαιότατη και με πολλά παράγωγα, δεν βρίσκεται ούτε στον Δημητράκο ούτε στον Σταματάκο ούτε στην Πρωία — με κανέναν από τους πιθανούς τύπους. (Την έχει το Αντιλεξικό.) Πρέπει να είναι από τις ξενόφερτες με τη μεγαλύτερη οικογένεια παραγώγων: _*σοφέρης, σοφεράκι, σοφερίνα, σοφεράντζα, σοφεραίοι, σοφάρω*_. Επειδή είναι από το γαλλικό *chauffeur*, αρχικά γραφόταν με –_ω_- και –_φφ_–: _σωφφέρ_.

Γράφει ο Λορέντζος Μαβίλης το 1911 (τα εις –_ώνω_ δεν έχουν ρυθμιστεί ακόμα):
Άλλο λίγο ακόμα, και ο σωφφέρ σου με σκοτόνει.

Αφού πέρασε από συμφωνική απλοποίηση σε _σωφέρ_, στη μεταπολιτευτική απλοποίηση έχουμε την παρέα όπως την έγραψα πιο πάνω. Είναι ευχάριστο ότι ακόμα και το σπανιότερο *σοφεραίοι*, που δεν το βρίσκεις ούτε στα λεξικά, δίνει ευρήματα και με την απλοποιημένη ορθογραφία.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2012)

Προς Θεού, Νίκελ, μη χρεώνουμε στη Μεταπολίτευση *και* την απλοποίηση των ξένων λέξεων! Την σήμερον ημέρα δεν ακούγεται για καλό αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2012)

Earion said:


> Προς Θεού, Νίκελ, μη χρεώνουμε στη Μεταπολίτευση *και* την απλοποίηση των ξένων λέξεων! Την σήμερον ημέρα δεν ακούγεται για καλό αυτό.


Καλό ακούγεται αυτό για πλάκα, αλλά εγώ θα _πιστώσω_ και την απλοποίηση στη Μεταπολίτευση. Ας είμαστε περήφανοι γα τα πολλά καλά της Μεταπολίτευσης και ας κάνουμε κάτι για τις κουταμάρες της.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μάλλον έχεις ξεχάσει ότι αυτό ήταν κάποτε _Νταίημ_. [...]



Αυτό που έπαθα με τούτα τα πάθη δεν λέγεται «ξεχνώ», λέγεται «απωθώ». Γι' αυτό έβαλα το Νταμ - που δεν επιδέχεται μα μου σου του - και όχι μόνο. ;) 

Κι επειδή δεν ξεχνώ εύκολα, μουσικό διάλειμμα από τους Αγώνες Τραγουδιού της Κέρκυρας (1981):

Ω Δέσποινα των λογισμών μου - Γιώργος Μακρής






Ω δέσποινα των λογισμών μου
και της καρδιάς τσελεμεντέ
κάνε τους τρόπους σου κουτάλι
και το μυαλό μου εγώ φιδέ...


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ας είμαστε περήφανοι για τα πολλά καλά της Μεταπολίτευσης.



Αυτό (για όσους δεν το έχουν προσέξει) το λέει κι εδώ, στο *About me*: *Biography*: _Παιδί της Μεταπολίτευσης και του Τρίτου Προγράμματος_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2012)

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω γιατί η _δέσποινα_ γράφεται με [οι].


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Αν και ξέρω ότι κάτι άλλο θέλεις να πεις:
_δέσποινα _< *_δεσπότνια_ < *_δεσποτνyα_, με σίγηση τού _τ_ (λόγω τού συμφωνικού συμπλέγματος -_τνy_-) και μετάθεση τού _y_ ώστε να απαρτιστεί η δίφθογγος -_οι_-. (ΠαπΛεξ)

Επίσης: http://www.zeno.org/Pape-1880/A/δέσποινα


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν, καλοί μου φίλοι, που διαφωνείτε με τις ορθογραφίες που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο —το σοφό αυτό σύστημα—, συμφωνήσετε μεταξύ σας πώς θα θέλατε να γράφουμε τις παρακάτω λέξεις και γιατί, τότε θα μπορέσουμε να προχωρήσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση:
> 
> 
> καπέλο
> ...


Τώρα πια έτσι θα τις έγραφα, αλλά τις περισσότερες τις έχω δει και αλλέως πως ενδεδυμένες: καπέλλο, φούτμπωλ, γαλέττα, σπήκερ, σωφέρ, εκλαίρ, τρόλλεϋ, ντοκυμανταίρ, καπώ, καρ(ρ)ώ... για το νεσεσέρ δεν παίρνω κι όρκο πια πού ήταν το κερατένιο το -αι-.  
Επίσης, ενικός: ο ρέφερης. Πληθυντικός: οι διαιτητές, μουάχαχαχαχαχαχα!


----------



## Nameless (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μάλλον έχεις ξεχάσει ότι αυτό ήταν κάποτε _Νταίημ_.



Λοιπόν, δεν ξέρω τι λέτε, εμένα στο μυαλό μου 'ρθε αυτό: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YBK2jaDmLo


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, πάντως, βλέπω φυγομαχία: κανείς δεν θέλησε να καταθέσει τις προτιμήσεις του για τον τρόπο που θα έγραφε τις 14 λέξεις του τεστ. Διότι κάτι θέλω να αποδείξω και το αποφεύγετε.


Μα, καθόλου! Εγώ τρελαίνομαι για κουίζ! Αλλά θεώρησα ρητορικό το ερώτημα. Έγραφες στο ποστ σου:


nickel said:


> Όταν, καλοί μου φίλοι, που διαφωνείτε με τις ορθογραφίες που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο —το σοφό αυτό σύστημα—, συμφωνήσετε μεταξύ σας πώς θα θέλατε να γράφουμε τις παρακάτω λέξεις και γιατί, τότε θα μπορέσουμε να προχωρήσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση


και φαντάστηκα ότι ήδη είχες αποδείξει το "κάτι" που ήθελες, δηλαδή οτι δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ασάφεια των βιαστικών γραπτών μου και περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σου στο κουίζ.


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> κανείς δεν θέλησε να καταθέσει τις προτιμήσεις του για τον τρόπο που θα έγραφε τις 14 λέξεις του τεστ. Διότι κάτι θέλω να αποδείξω και το αποφεύγετε.
> :down:


Μη μου στενοχωριέσαι μόνο! =)
Εγώ θα προτιμούσα τον παλιό (οπτικό) τρόπο γραφής έναντι του (ακουστικού) απλογραφημένου...

Αλλά να πω και γιατί. Διότι σε κέντριζε να βρεις πώς γράφεται η λέξη στην ξένη γλώσσα.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 19, 2012)

Nameless said:


> Αν εμείς σας αφήσουμε ήσυχους όταν γράφετε λαίδη, τραίνο, ταξείδι και ασκανσεύρ, θα μας αφήσετε να γράφουμε λέδη και Σέξπιρ; Κι εγώ τις παλιές μεταφράσεις του Δουμά διάβαζα, που κληρονόμησα από την προηγούμενη γενιά, αλλά δεν το θεώρησα ποτέ επιχείρημα για οτιδήποτε.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι το πρόβλημα των περισσοτέρων είναι πως οι απλοποιήσεις καθιερώνονται και διάφοροι σας ενοχλούν όταν τα γράφετε διαφορετικά, αλλά μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως αν έπαυαν να σας τις επιβάλλουν, ορισμένοι θα επιβάλλατε τις Παραδοσιακέςμαςορθογραφίες που τόσο αγαπάτε....



Ελπίζω να μη μου ζητήσεις και πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονημάτων! Γιατί αυτά τα "εσείς" και τα "εμείς" σε συνδυασμό με τις επιβολές και τις διαταγές δεν προμηνύουν κάτι καλό.


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν, καλοί μου φίλοι, που διαφωνείτε με τις ορθογραφίες που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο —το σοφό αυτό σύστημα—, συμφωνήσετε μεταξύ σας πώς θα θέλατε να γράφουμε τις παρακάτω λέξεις και γιατί, τότε θα μπορέσουμε να προχωρήσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση:
> 
> 
> καπέλο
> ...



Καμιά τους δεν έχει το συναισθηματικό βάρος μια λαίδης. Για ένα επίσημο γκαλά, ή και ένα ερωτικό τραγούδι, υπάρχει περίπτωση
να γράψεις λέδη; εκτός αν την ειρωνεύεσαι.

Υ.Γ.
Και όποιος διαφημιστής γράψει μπίρα αντί για μπύρα κάνει αντιδιαφήμιση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Και όποιος διαφημιστής γράψει μπίρα αντί για μπύρα κάνει αντιδιαφήμιση.



'Εχω γράψει κι αλλού ότι σχεδόν όλες οι ζυθοποιίες χρησιμοποιούν την δεύτερη ορθογραφία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ασάφεια των βιαστικών γραπτών μου και περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σου στο κουίζ.


Γράφω τις αυθόρμητες προτιμήσεις μου χωρίς τεκμηρίωση. Υποθέτω ότι οφείλονται απλώς σε συνήθεια. Για εμπεριστατωμένες με τεκμηρίωση θα πρέπει να το σκεφτώ. Όπου άλλαξα κάτι άφησα το απλογραφημένο δίπλα μέσα σε αγκύλες.
καπέλο
φούτμπολ
κρόουλ
γαλέτα
σπήκερ [σπίκερ]
σωφέρ [σοφέρ]
εκλαίρ [εκλέρ]
τρόλεϋ [τρόλεϊ]
ντοκυμανταίρ [ντοκιμαντέρ]
καπώ [καπό]
καρώ [καρό]
νεσεσαίρ [νεσεσέρ]
ρηπλέυ [ριπλέι]
ρέφερης [ρέφερι]


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Για να μη σας τυραννώ άλλο: χρειάστηκε κι εγώ να προσπαθήσω για να θυμηθώ ποιες ήταν οι επικρατέστερες ορθογραφίες για τις λέξεις του κουίζ. Για κάποιες (π.χ. ριπλέι) δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ίσχυε. Στην τρίτη στήλη προσπαθώ να φανταστώ μια πολιτική αντιστρέψιμης ορθογραφίας. Επιτρέψτε μου να επιστρέψω αργότερα για τη δική μου τοποθέτηση. Στο μεταξύ, μια γρήγορη ματιά στο ιστορικό των απλοποιήσεων των ξένων δανείων θα βρείτε στο Περιγλώσσιο (ορθογραφικά: πέναλτι ή πέναλτυ;).



ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΗ
|
ΠΑΛΙΑ
|
ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΕΨΙΜΗ (ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ)

καπέλο | καπέλλο | καπέλο ή καππέλλο (βεν. capelo, ιταλ. cappello)
φουτμπόλ | φουτμπώλ | φουτμπώλλ (αγγλ. football)
κρόουλ | κρωλ | (αγγλ. crawl)
γαλέτα | γαλέτα, γαλέττα | γαλέτα (βενετ. galeta < γαλλ. galette)
σπίκερ | σπήκερ | (αγγλ. speaker)
σοφέρ | σωφέρ | σωφφέρ (γαλλ. chauffeur)
εκλέρ | εκλαίρ | εκλαίρ (γαλλ. éclair)
τρόλεϊ | τρόλλεϋ | (αγγλ. trolley)
ντοκιμαντέρ | ντοκυμανταίρ | (γαλλ. documentaire)
καπό | καπώ | καπό (γαλλ. capot)
καρό | καρρώ | (γαλλ. carreau)
νεσεσέρ | νεσεσαίρ, νεσεσσαίρ | (γαλλ. nécessaire)
ριπλέι | ρηπλέϋ, ριπλέϋ | ρηπλαίϋ (αγγλ. replay)
ρέφερι | ρέφερυ | ρέφερη (αγγλ. referee)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2012)

Τα εκλέρ μου θύμησαν την Κλαίρη. Αυτή άραγε θα έπρεπε να είναι Κλαίρη;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα εκλέρ μου θύμησαν την Κλαίρη. Αυτή άραγε θα έπρεπε να είναι Κλαίρη;


Ναι, είναι σαν τη Μαίρη. Οι γυναίκες δεν αλλάζουν, όσα χρόνια κι αν περνάν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2012)

Πολύ καθυστερημένα, θέλω να δηλώσω ή να ομολογήσω ότι, παρόλο που έχω γράψει κεφαλαιάκι στη Γλώσσα μετ Εμποδίων "Η κομμουνίστρια λαίδη" όπου υποστηρίζω τις παλιές ορθογραφίες, περίπου κατεξαίρεση, εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό έχω αλλάξει άποψη και τα γράφω όλα απλά, με τη σχολική ορθογραφία (ή, αν θέλετε, με τον Μπαμπινιώτη, αφού κι αυτός τα απλογράφει, τουλάχιστο όσα δεν είναι αντιδάνεια). Άρα, στον κατάλογο του Νίκελ θα έγραφα μονοκούκι την πρώτη στήλη. Κι αν γράψω τώρα άρθρο περί αυτών, θα έχει τίτλο "Η λέδη πίνει μπίρα περιμένοντας το τρένο".

Βέβαια, παραμένει η ασυνέπεια της Μαίρης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> Βέβαια, παραμένει η ασυνέπεια της Μαίρης.



Τι στοίχημα πας ότι αν το ψάξεις λίγο παραπάνω θα βρεις κι άλλες ασυνέπειες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2012)

Ουφφ!


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι στοίχημα πας ότι αν το ψάξεις λίγο παραπάνω θα βρεις κι άλλες ασυνέπειες;



Θα με ενδιέφερε να μου υποδείξεις ασυνέπειες έξω από κύρια ονόματα και τοπωνύμια. Κάτι που ανάφερες νωρίτερα, ότι η λέδη θέλει γιώτα δεν πιάνεται, διότι στις καταλήξεις (ή, για να το λέμε με την ορολογία του Μωυσιάδη, στα "τέρματα" των λέξεων) υπάρχει συμμόρφωση.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, είναι σαν τη Μαίρη. Οι γυναίκες δεν αλλάζουν, όσα χρόνια κι αν περνάν.


Μέχρι πρότινος έκανε και η Τζένη παρέα στη Μαίρη. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απέγινε αυτή η ψυχή; ;)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> στον κατάλογο του Νίκελ θα έγραφα μονοκούκι την πρώτη στήλη.


Παρομοίως, αλλά όσο γράφω _Σαίξπηρ_ θα γράφω και _λαίδη_. (Μάλλον φταίει η γνωστή ασυνέπεια της Μαίρης).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε να μου υποδείξεις ασυνέπειες έξω από κύρια ονόματα και τοπωνύμια. Κάτι που ανάφερες νωρίτερα, ότι η λέδη θέλει γιώτα δεν πιάνεται, διότι στις καταλήξεις (ή, για να το λέμε με την ορολογία του Μωυσιάδη, στα "τέρματα" των λέξεων) υπάρχει συμμόρφωση.



Ευχαρίστως, όταν γυρίσω σπίτι.

Μετά σας επιτρέπω να μετονομάσετε το νήμα σε "η φενάκη της απλοποίησης".


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μέχρι πρότινος έκανε και η Τζένη παρέα στη Μαίρη. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απέγινε αυτή η ψυχή; ;)



Η Τζένη πώς αλλιώς γραφόταν ή θα μπορούσε ή θα έπρεπε να γραφτεί; Τζέννυ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2012)

Μην παίζετε στα προσηγορικά τα παιχνίδια που παίζονται στα κύρια ονόματα. Σας θυμίζω το Καμμένος - καμένος. 
Επίσης, παρότι δεν έχω τοποθετηθεί ακόμα: είναι καλύτερο να υπάρχουν απλοί κανόνες και λίγες εξαιρέσεις, παρά πολύπλοκοι κανόνες και πολλές εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 20, 2012)

sarant said:


> Η Τζένη πώς αλλιώς γραφόταν ή θα μπορούσε ή θα έπρεπε να γραφτεί; Τζέννυ;


Να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ.
Μέχρι πρόσφατα η πολιτική* ήταν όταν μεταγράφουμε το Mary και το Jenny να το κάνουμε Μαίρη και Τζένη, επειδή στα ελληνικά κλίνονται. Βέβαια, πάλι χτες στη ΝΕΤ είδα (Ντάουντον Άμπεϊ) το Mary ως Μαίρυ (μα το Θεό και μα τη Μπαναΐα)
Επειδή έχω καιρό να συναντήσω το δεύτερο, δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην ορθογραφία της Τζένης.
*προφανώς εννοώ του εκδοτικού οίκου με τον οποίο συνεργάζομαι κυρίως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Επίσης, παρότι δεν έχω τοποθετηθεί ακόμα: είναι καλύτερο να υπάρχουν απλοί κανόνες και λίγες εξαιρέσεις, παρά πολύπλοκοι κανόνες και πολλές εξαιρέσεις.



Preemptive strike στο επιχείρημά μου;:glare:


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

sarant said:


> Η Τζένη πώς αλλιώς γραφόταν ή θα μπορούσε ή θα έπρεπε να γραφτεί; Τζέννυ;


Τζένη, Τζένυ ή Τζέννυ. Συνήθως, όταν γνώριζες μια Τζένη, ρωτούσες πώς γράφει το όνομά της. :)



bernardina said:


> Μέχρι πρόσφατα η πολιτική* ήταν όταν μεταγράφουμε το Mary και το Jenny να το κάνουμε Μαίρη και Τζένη, επειδή στα ελληνικά κλίνονται.
> 
> *προφανώς εννοώ του εκδοτικού οίκου με τον οποίο συνεργάζομαι κυρίως.


Ναι, αλλά όταν έχουμε ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο με όλα τα άλλα ονόματα ξενικά και άκλιτα, πώς κολλάει εκεί μέσα μια Μαίρη ή μια Τζένη που κλίνονται; Δεν έρχεται... κάπως; :s


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Ναι, αλλά όταν έχουμε ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο με όλα τα άλλα ονόματα ξενικά και άκλιτα, πώς κολλάει εκεί μέσα μια Μαίρη ή μια Τζένη που κλίνονται; Δεν έρχεται... κάπως; :s


Μα, και σ' ένα ελληνικό βιβλίο με Έλληνες πρωταγωνιστές, θα είχες ένα Αδάμ κι έναν Μιχαήλ που δεν θα κλίνονταν — θα τους έκανες κι όλους τους άλλους άκλιτους;


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μέχρι πρότινος έκανε και η Τζένη παρέα στη Μαίρη. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι απέγινε αυτή η ψυχή; ;)



..
Jenny - John Mayall's Bluesbreakers with Peter Green






My blues for Jenny
means she's not around
I wish my Τζένη
Could be homeward bound
I'd live through all my lonely confusions
If I knew I'd see her again

I think of Τζέννυ
As a memory
I wish my Τζένυ
Could be here with me
I'd live through all my lonely confusions
If I knew I'd see her again

I don't see Τζένι
And the years pass by
May be that Jennie
Got another guy
I'd live through all my lonely confusions
If I knew I'd see her again


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, και σ' ένα ελληνικό βιβλίο με Έλληνες πρωταγωνιστές, θα είχες ένα Αδάμ κι έναν Μιχαήλ που δεν θα κλίνονταν — θα τους έκανες κι όλους τους άλλους άκλιτους;



ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ αφού δεν είναι το ίδιοοοοοοοοοοοο

Υπογραφή,
ένας ενήλικος άνθρωπος! :inno:


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2012)

Φαντάσου να έχεις ένα σύγχρονο αγγλικό μυθιστόρημα με μια παρέα φοιτητριών που τις λένε Mary, Jenny, Vicky, Imogen, Ruby, Sarah, Mara. Και να κάνουν πάρτι. Τι θα πεις; Το πάρτι της Μέρι, της Τζένι, της Βίκι, της Ίμοτζεν, της Ρούμπι, της Σάρα και της Μάρα; Ή το πάρτι της Μαίρης, της Τζένης, της Βίκης, της Ιμογένης, της… ποιας (;), της Σάρας και της Μάρας; Η ζωή και η μετάφραση έχουν και αξεπέραστα εμπόδια. Η δεύτερη, περισσότερα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Ναι, αλλά όταν έχουμε ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο με όλα τα άλλα ονόματα ξενικά και άκλιτα, πώς κολλάει εκεί μέσα μια Μαίρη ή μια Τζένη που κλίνονται; Δεν έρχεται... κάπως; :s



Ε, ναι. Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς ; ) δεν βάζω εγώ -ως μεταφράστρια, εννοώ- τους κανόνες. Για την ώρα, το Μαίρη αποτελεί κάτι σαν θέσφατο. Η Τζενούλα (λες κι αυτή δεν την γέννησε μανούλα) παλαντζάρει πότε εδώ και πότε εκεί. Και μαζί της κάτι άλλες ζόρικες, όπως ας πούμε η κακόηχη Ογκάστα που εγώ την κάνω Αυγούστα κι Α.Π. (εννοώ κοινή θνητή, όχι ιστορικό πρόσωπο) και άλλες παρόμοιες που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα στο μυαλό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Εκτός από την _Μαίρη_ υπάρχει και η _Νταίζυ_ (άντε και _Νταίζη_, έξω απ' τον κόσμο του _Ντίσνεϋ_). Επίσης _Μίκυ_ και _Γκούφυ_. Όποιος γράφει _Μίκι_ με τουλάχιστον 50 χρόνια καθιερωμένης ορθογραφίας του _Μίκυ_, κατ' εμέ ή είναι οπαδός της φωνητικής γραφής ή δεν είναι συνεπής στην ορθογράφησή του.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες ακόμη φορές θα τα ξαναματασυζητήσουμε τα ίδια... 

μπερε-Καίτη
Μια μέρα μιας Μαίρη


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες ακόμη φορές θα τα ξαναματασυζητήσουμε τα ίδια...



Αν θέλεις απάντηση, έχω έτοιμο μαθηματικό τύπο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 28, 2013)

ένα γαλλικό λογοπαίγνιο του Ηλεφούφουτου στου Σαραντάκου : τρε λαιντ, très laide, πολύ άσχημη η λαίδη ως λέδη


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2013)

Σε ποιο νήμα να το βάλω βρε παιδιά;

Μυλαίδη Στούμπου. 
Διευθύντρια Τεχνικών Πωλήσεων της Microsoft Ελλάς.
Με 20ετή εμπειρία στο χώρο της πληροφορικής, έχει διατελέσει υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος σε μεγάλες ελληνικές εταιρίες του κλάδου ...

Πολλά θα είχα να ρωτήσω τον νονό της.


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2013)

«Η Ελλάδα οφείλει να διαφημίσει την τεράστια πρόοδο που έχει πετύχει». Εντυπωσιασμένη από τις αλλαγές που έγιναν δηλώνει στην «Κ» *η δήμαρχος *του City Φιόνα Γουλφ (Καθημερινή, 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2013)

Αυτά στον τίτλο. Γιατί στο σώμα του άρθρου διαβάζουμε: η *Lord Mayor* του City του Λονδίνου Φιόνα Γουλφ. 
Ναι, *Lord Mayor*. (Όπως λέγανε στο Βυζάντιο «Ειρήνη, βασιλεύς Ρωμαίων»). Μήπως ο κόσμος έχει προχωρήσει και η Βρετανία ξεχάστηκε κυβερνώντας τα κύματα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Προφανώς δεν εντόπισες την απόδοση «η Λόρδος Δήμαρχος».
https://www.google.com/search?q="η+λόρδος+Δήμαρχος"+OR+"τη+λόρδο+Δήμαρχο"
Που θεωρώ ότι είναι αναπόφευκτη.


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν το λες αυτό επειδή σε ικανοποιεί *Η* Λόρδος Δήμαρχος. *Λαίδη *Δήμαρχος δεν θα ήταν σωστότερο; (Μέχρι να το πάρουν απόφαση και στο Σίτυ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Το σωστό είναι Lady Mayor (και Lady Mayoress για τη σύζυγο του δημάρχου — μη με ρωτήσετε τι θα γίνει αν αρχίσουν να παίρνουν τίτλους άτομα παντρεμένα με ομόφυλους). Ωστόσο, υπάρχει παλιότερη ιστορία με το Lord Mayor για γυναίκα, που δεν ξέρω αν επαναλαμβάνεται. Πάντως, μόνο το «η Λόρδος Δήμαρχος» μπορεί να αποδώσει την παραδοξότητα του αγγλικού.

Είδηση του 1983

*Lady Donaldson, 82, Lord Mayor (Not Lady, Please!) of London*
By DOUGLAS MARTIN
Published: October 08, 2003

Lady Donaldson, the first woman to be lord mayor of London in the 800-year history of the office, died on Saturday at a hospice near her family home in Lymington, England. She was 82.

For one term in 1983, Lady Donaldson held the highest title of the City of London. In 1981 and 1982, she was also the first woman to be the City's sheriff, a position established 500 years before that of lord mayor.

The ancient City is not London, although it is surrounded by London. Established by a royal charter in the 12th century, it is now famous as England's financial center.

[...]

No women have succeeded Lady Donaldson as lord mayor. Because she was married to a baron, she was called lady rather than her own title of dame, which goes with the lord mayor's job. She also insisted on being called lord mayor, rather than lady mayor, and fined anybody who feminized her title a pound.

''The fact that I'm a woman is purely biological,'' she said in an interview with The Associated Press in 1983. ''If it encourages other women to take more positions of responsibility, then it'll have achieved something, but I'm not a feminist."
http://www.nytimes.com/2003/10/08/world/lady-donaldson-82-lord-mayor-not-lady-please-of-london.html

Ήταν και σερίφης. Ή σερίφισσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2013)

Μπορούμε να συμβιβαστούμε με το *η λόρδα*. :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

Η λορδίνα, η λορδίνα, του Λονδίνου δημαρχίνα. 

Και η σύζυγος του δημάρχου: η _*λόρδαινα*_, κατά τα Γιάνναινα, Μήτσαινα κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορούμε να συμβιβαστούμε με το *η λόρδα*. :)


Υποτίθεται ότι μόνο οι μνημονιακοί έχουν συμβιβαστεί με αυτήν.

Συγγνώμη, παρανάγνωση: νόμισα ότι ρώτησες αν μπορούμε να συμβιβαστούμε με τη λόρδα...


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2013)

Κι οι Γάλλοι λένε madame le maire, η κυρία δήμαρχος. 

Οι τίτλοι δεν αλλάζουν, μου έλεγε κάποιος για να δικαιολογήσει το ότι στο σύλλογο είχαμε vice-chairman γένους θηλυκού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι αυτά ανήκουν κι εκεί. Η γλώσσα μας έχει άφθονες διακρίσεις, όπως ανδρείες, επίκοινους τύπους, διαφορετικά νοήματα στις ίδιες εκφράσεις όταν αφορούν άντρες και γυναίκες και φυσικά τίτλους που επειδή έχουν φτιαχτεί για άντρες είναι δηλωτικοί φύλου και δεν αλλάζουν. Όπως το chairman, φυσικά, αν και τουλάχιστον στα ελληνικά δεν έχουμε τόσο καταφανώς αντρικούς τίτλους. Περιοριζόμαστε σε επίκοινους τύπους.


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2013)

Γι' αυτό είπα ότι, όσον αφορά το αξίωμα, συμβιβάζομαι με το επίκοινο «δήμαρχος». Αλλά για το τιμητικό Λαίδη, όχι Λόρδος. Αμάν!

Κι αν δεν γίνεται αλλιώς, επιτέλους ας αγνοήσουμε την απαίτηση της προηγούμενης Λαίδης Δημάρχου (#89), η οποία κατά δήλωσή της δεν ήταν φεμινίστρια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Και ξαναρωτάω: Πώς θα αποδώσουμε στα ελληνικά την παραδοξολογία του αγγλικού; Γιατί να τη χαίρεται ο Άγγλος μόνος του την παραδοξολογία και στα ελληνικά να την κρύβουμε κάτω από το χαλί;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 21, 2016)

Earion said:


> *Λαίδη *Δήμαρχος δεν θα ήταν σωστότερο; (Μέχρι να το πάρουν απόφαση και στο Σίτυ).


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι στο χέρι τους. Αυτοί οι τίτλοι απονέμονται από το Στέμμα, και αυτό είναι υπεύθυνο για τυχόν αλλαγές. Και αν μια μικρή πόλη μπορεί να αρχίσει να αυτοαποκαλείται _City_ χωρίς άδεια επειδή θεωρεί ότι το αξίζει, το Σίτυ τού Λονδίνου είναι μάλλον πολύ κοντά στα κέντρα εξουσίας (αποτελεί ένα από αυτά, θα έλεγε κανείς) για να αγνοήσει έτσι το πρωτόκολλο. Από την άλλη, όμως...



Earion said:


> Μήπως ο κόσμος έχει προχωρήσει και η Βρετανία ξεχάστηκε κυβερνώντας τα κύματα;





nickel said:


> Το σωστό είναι Lady Mayor (και Lady Mayoress για τη σύζυγο του δημάρχου — μη με ρωτήσετε τι θα γίνει αν αρχίσουν να παίρνουν τίτλους άτομα παντρεμένα με ομόφυλους). Ωστόσο, υπάρχει παλιότερη ιστορία με το Lord Mayor για γυναίκα, που δεν ξέρω αν επαναλαμβάνεται. Πάντως, μόνο το «η Λόρδος Δήμαρχος» μπορεί να αποδώσει την παραδοξότητα του αγγλικού.



Γραμματικά ίσως να θεωρείται σωστό, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται; Απ' όσο μπορώ να δω, όχι:


"It's been 23 years since Melbourne had a female lord mayor. The city has had only two women lord mayors in its 170-year history - the high-profile Leckie Ord and Winsome McCaughey in the 1980s." (_The Age_)
"Britain’s first female Muslim Lord Mayor has vowed to clear her name after being suspended by the Labour Party as police investigate alleged financial irregularities. Naveeda Ikram, a councillor in Bradford, was suspended by the party after an allegation was made about her to West Yorkshire Police. Ms Ikram served as Lord Mayor of Bradford in 2011-12." (_The Independent_)
"The Lord Mayor of Westminster swapped her chain of office for industrial safety gear during a visit to her namesake warship which is nearing the end of a huge upgrade in Portsmouth." (The Royal Navy)
"She's only the third female Lord Mayor in Belfast's history and is being fast-tracked to high office within the SDLP. An Assembly seat in 2016 is on the cards for Nichola Mallon ... just don't expect to see her posting any selfies." (_Belfast Telegraph_)
"The Lord Mayor of Coventry, Councillor Hazel Noonan, officially opened Premier Group’s new Engineering Centre on Tuesday, July 29." (Premier Group)
"A former Lord Mayor and Birmingham British Legion president has been de-selected from her city council seat in what is being portrayed as the first act to cement the position of new leader John Clancy. Widely respected councillor Anita Ward has been rejected by her Labour Party branch and is unlikely to be defending the Hodge Hill seat she has held since 1996 - a move described as 'crazy' by a community leader." (_Birmingham Mail_)
"The Lord Mayor and Sheriff of Norwich have both signed up to sleep under the stars for a night to help raise funds to support the work of YMCA Norfolk with homeless young people. [...] Lord Mayor of Norwich, Councillor Brenda Arthur, and Sheriff of Norwich Beryl Blower are among the first to sign up and organisers are appealing for dozens of other people to join them." (YMCA Norfolk)
Και συνεχίζει κάπως έτσι. Επίσης:





_Margaret Blaine, former Lord Mayor of Cardiff_

Γνωρίζω αρκετούς άλλους τίτλους αυτού του είδους που ποτέ δεν μεταβλήθηκαν: τα αξιώματα των _Lord Speaker_, _Lord Privy Seal_, _Lord President of the Council_ και _Lord Chancellor_ έχουν όλα καταληφθεί από γυναίκες κατά τον αιώνα που διανύουμε (το πρώτο από καταβολής του προ δεκαετίας, το δε τελευταίο για πρώτη φορά φέτος στη σχεδόν χιλιόχρονη ιστορία του), και ουδέποτε χρησιμοποιήθηκε παραλλαγή των τίτλων. Παρομοίως, τα πρακτικά τής Βουλής των Λόρδων συνεχίζουν να αναφέρονται στον κάθε «πνευματικό άρχοντα» που κοσμεί τους πάγκους της ως _the Lord Bishop of X_, ακόμα και για τις επισκοπικές έδρες τού Γκλόστερ και του Νιούκασλ, που έχουν πλέον περάσει σε γυναικεία χέρια.

Δεν διαβλέπω πιθανότητα αλλαγής σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ούτε ιδιαίτερη διάθεση ή πίεση για την επίτευξη αυτής, τουλάχιστον στο προσεχές μέλλον. Ίσως η διατήρηση των ιστορικών τίτλων για όλες τις χρήσεις να θεωρείται πιο πολιτικά ορθή από την προσαρμογή τους κατά περίπτωση, κατά τρόπο παρόμοιο με το _actor_, που πολλές ηθοποιοί προτιμούν σε σχέση με το _actress_ γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι αυτή η κατηγορία αξιωμάτων (όπως και εκείνη των λόρδων δημάρχων) πρόκειται για μια πολύ περιορισμένη αριθμητικά τάξη. Στην πιο πολυάριθμη και ενιαία στον χαρακτήρα τάξη των εφετών, ο τίτλος τυπικά είναι _Lord Justice of Appeal_ αλλά αν δεν απατώμαι έχει καθιερωθεί το _Lady Justice_ για τις γυναίκες, τάση που σίγουρα ευνοήθηκε από την προσφώνηση _My Lady_ αντί του _My Lord_ στα δικαστήρια (αντίστοιχες των οποίων δεν δικαιούνται οι πολιτικοί που κατέχουν τους προαναφερθέντες τίτλους). Οπωσδήποτε θέματα ονοματολογίας έχουν μεγαλύτερη προσωπική σημασία όταν πρόκειται για επαγγελματίες, που ταυτίζονται περισσότερο με τη θέση που κατέχουν απ’ ό,τι οι πιο προσωρινοί (σε οποιοδήποτε πόστο) πολιτικοί.

Τέλος, είναι πρακτικότερο να υπάρχει για κάθε αξίωμα ένας γενικός τίτλος που να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα και όταν το φύλο τού κατόχου του είναι άγνωστο, και ο μόνος εύκολος τρόπος να επιτευχθεί αυτό εδώ είναι η αφαίρεση του _Lord_, μια δραστική αλλαγή σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Η μετατροπή τού _Lord Chancellor_ σε _Chancellor_, για παράδειγμα, θα υποβίβαζε έναν ιδιαίτερα ιστορικό τίτλο στο επίπεδο μιας σειράς καγκελαρίων (όπως των πανεπιστημίων), και θα αύξανε τις πιθανότητες σύγχυσης με τον υπουργό των οικονομικών, τον _Chancellor of the Exchequer_ (συχνά σκέτο _Chancellor_). Στους δε λόρδους δημάρχους, η συμπερίληψη του _Lord_ στον τίτλο είναι και το μοναδικό στοιχείο που τους διαφοροποιεί από τους υπόλοιπους δημάρχους, και θα έπρεπε να βρεθεί κάποιο υποκατάστατο. Και φυσικά θα ήταν απλώς τραγικό να σβήσει έτσι άδοξα ο _Lord Privy Seal_, που ως γνωστόν δεν είναι ούτε λόρδος, ούτε αποχωρητήριο, ούτε φώκια.

Τα παραπάνω διαφέρουν από περιπτώσεις όπως της Μπέτυ Μπούθροϋντ, πρόεδρου της Βουλής των Κοινοτήτων μεταξύ 1992 και 2000. Αυτή απεκαλείτο για προφανείς λόγους _Madam Speaker_ αντί για το παραδοσιακό _Mr Speaker_, αλλά πάντα υπήρχε η δυνατότητα του απλού _the Speaker_, που είναι και ο επίσημος τίτλος. (Επίσης ήταν η πρώτη κάτοχος της θέσης που απέρριψε τη φενάκη τής αντιστρεψιμότητας ως μέρος τής επίσημης ενδυμασίας της, υποθέτω κι αυτό για εξίσου προφανείς λόγους.) Καλύτερο παράδειγμα ίσως αποτελεί ο _Gentleman Usher of the Black Rod_, που στον Καναδά έγινε σκέτο _Usher of the Black Rod_ με την ανάληψη του πόστου από γυναίκα· ο επίσημος τίτλος άλλαξε αλλά δεν υπήρχε περιθώριο σύγχυσης με παρόμοιο τίτλο, ενώ ούτως ή άλλως σκέτο _Black Rod_ συνήθως έλεγαν.

Γενικά, θα έλεγα πως η ανισότητα έγκειται όχι τόσο σε αυτούς τους τίτλους όσο σε εκείνους που δεν μπορούν όλοι να χρησιμοποιήσουν. Η περίπτωση του _mayoress_ είναι ενδεικτική: εφαρμόζεται η γενική αρχή ότι μπορείς να λάβεις δευτερεύοντα τίτλο από τον άντρα ή τον πατέρα σου αλλά όχι από τη γυναίκα ή (σε μικρότερο βαθμό) τη μητέρα σου. Έτσι η σύζυγος τού ιππότη ή του βαρόνου λέγεται λαίδη, ενώ η σύζυγος του κόμη λέγεται κόμισσα και οι κόρες του, χμ... λαίδες; Αφού έχουμε «λόρδοι», γιατί να...; Τέλος πάντων. Ο σύζυγος μιας ευγενούς που κληρονόμησε τον τίτλο της, μιας ανώτατης δικαστού/δικάστριας ή μιας, χμ, ιππότη (_dame_) δεν προσθέτει τίποτα στο όνομά του. Φανταστείτε ότι ο Ντένις Θάτσερ, σύζυγος της Μάργκαρετ, έλαβε κληρονομικό ιπποτικό τίτλο (_baronetcy_) ώστε να μείνει κάτι στην οικογένεια, καθώς η ίδια η Θάτσερ θα λάμβανε αργότερα ισόβιο τίτλο. (Η συνήθεια να απονέμεται τίτλος κόμητα στους πρώην πρωθυπουργούς είχε πλέον εκλείψει.) Βέβαια ο υιός Θάτσερ βρίσκει άλλους τρόπους να απασχολεί την επικαιρότητα.

Εδώ εντοπίζονται ισχυρότερα τα απομεινάρια τής παλιάς νοοτροπίας ότι τα αξιώματα ήταν για τους άντρες μόνο, και από εκεί προκύπτουν και οι περισσότερες αντιδράσεις, όπως και με το κληρονομικό για τους τίτλους ευγενείας. Θα αλλάξει κάτι; Ίσως, κρίνοντας από το παράδειγμα που τέθηκε με την αλλαγή των κανόνων για τη διαδοχή τού θρόνου. Ακόμα κι έτσι, θα πάρει καιρό. Για πολλούς αυτοί οι τίτλοι είναι αναχρονιστικοί και δεν αρμόζουν σε ένα σύγχρονο κράτος, οπότε θεωρούν το όλο θέμα ανούσιο. Σίγουρα το ζήτημα αφορά και απασχολεί λίγο κόσμο. Δεδομένου, όμως, ότι η ύπαρξη αυτών των τίτλων είναι στενά συνδεδεμένη με εκείνη μιας σταθερής, προς το παρόν, μοναρχίας, το μέλλον τους δεν είναι τόσο αβέβαιο όσο θα περίμενε κανείς. Έτσι το θέμα συνεχίζει να έχει τη σημασία του, έστω και μόνο από πλευράς συμβολισμού.


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2016)

Σου χρωστούμε πολλές ευχαριστίες, Δούκα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> Και φυσικά θα ήταν απλώς τραγικό να σβήσει έτσι άδοξα ο _Lord Privy Seal_, που ως γνωστόν δεν είναι ούτε λόρδος, ούτε αποχωρητήριο, ούτε φώκια.
> ...




*Lord Privy Seal, Lord Keeper of the Privy Seal = Λόρδος Σφραγιδοφύλακας

**Privy council government

*


nickel said:


> Οι δέκα πιο θανατερές ατάκες, σύμφωνα με τους αναγνώστες της βρετανικής Mirror....​5. Winston Churchill on the toilet during a call from the Lord Privy Seal: “Tell him I can only deal with one s**t at a time.”
> ...
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/sir-winston-churchill-wins-top-2368566​



And the Groom of the Stool. 




daeman said:


> ...
> Με την ευκαιρία, λεξιλόρδοι, αξιώματα και τίτλοι:
> 
> *Lord Chancellor*
> ...






Earion said:


> Σου χρωστούμε πολλές ευχαριστίες, Δούκα.



Here's one:

David Palmer's intro: 
'My lord and... lady, we have fortuitously happended upon these, er, strolling players, who will provide you with, er, goodly tunes while you set about your prandial delights... albeit in the lamentable absence of your guests. So, my lord and lady, for your entertainment!'






by the Minstrel in the Gallery. 

The minstrel in the gallery
looked down upon the smiling faces
He met the gazes, observed the spaces
between the old men's cackle
He brewed a song of love and hatred
oblique suggestions and he waited...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2016)

Εξαιρετικό, εξαιρετικό! Να παίξει πάλι απ' την αρχή! Και οινοχόε, φέρε περισσότερο κρασί!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 31, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Καλύτερο παράδειγμα ίσως αποτελεί ο _Gentleman Usher of the Black Rod_, που στον Καναδά έγινε σκέτο _Usher of the Black Rod_ με την ανάληψη του πόστου από γυναίκα· ο επίσημος τίτλος άλλαξε αλλά δεν υπήρχε περιθώριο σύγχυσης με παρόμοιο τίτλο, ενώ ούτως ή άλλως σκέτο _Black Rod_ συνήθως έλεγαν.



Και να που προέκυψε αλλαγή και στη Βρετανία – εντελώς απλή και οργανική η προσαρμογή, θα έλεγα.

*Sarah Clarke becomes first female Black Rod after 669 years* (_The Guardian_)

The Queen has appointed Sarah Clarke, a former director of the Wimbledon tennis championships, as Black Rod. It is the first time a woman has held the now largely ceremonial parliamentary position in its 669-year history.

Clarke, who will formally be known as Lady Usher of the Black Rod, will take over early next year from David Leakey, who has been Gentleman Usher of the Black Rod since 2011.

[...]

When created by Edward III the role was known as _ussarius_, a medieval Latin word for doorkeeper, and the origin of the modern word usher.


----------



## wanderer (Apr 7, 2018)

Πάντως και ο Αργύρης Χιόνης στο "Περηφάνεια και Προκατάληψη" (εκδόσεις Πατάκη), το αναγράφει ως "λέδη".









Hellegennes said:


> nickel, οι 12 στις 14 λέξεις σου είναι άκλιτες. Η λαίδη είναι κλιτή. Αν το πας έτσι, γιατί λέδη κι όχι λέδι; Μισές δουλειές θα κάνουμε;



Να μου επιτραπεί να νεκραναστήσω ένα παλιό post· νομίζω Hellegennes o nickel δέχεται μεν μια απλοποίηση αλλά μέχρι εκεί που δεν επηρεάζεται η λειτουργικότητα της γλώσσας. Το "η" δηλώνει το γένος και μάλλον δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το πειράξουμε ακόμα και αν προβούμε σε απλοποιήσεις υπερ της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2018)

*λέδη *& *μιλέδη* στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:


----------

